# The All Too Famous...HedgeHog Pics!



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's Deacon's pic with his hedgehog! He was 8 weeks old when he got his first one! It's been stitched up many times but it is still one of his favorites!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Alas, our poor hedgehog has departed to the great hedgehog beyond... No pictures remain.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*hedgehogs and beyond*



Celeigh said:


> Alas, our poor hedgehog has departed to the great hedgehog beyond... No pictures remain.


who is responsible for that?


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Any Hedgehogs Out There?*

I had so hoped this thread would take off....:curtain:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry mine don't get stuffed toy's anymore due to the fact that there dead and destuffed in 1 minute or less.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I looked for that AKC hedgehog for Jamie for Christmas but I had to find another brand. He does like it though. So far he hasn't destroyed any stuffed animals.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have been wanting to get Lucky a Hedgehog.....it would be a nice change. He takes care of his new toys...only picking at it after its been cuddled and slobbered on for a month or two.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> I have been wanting to get Lucky a Hedgehog.....it would be a nice change. He takes care of his new toys...only picking at it after its been cuddled and slobbered on for a month or two.


Lucy's sort of like that. She takes care of her new "babies" until they have a snag or some other flaw. Then, they're torn to bits.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are Ike's pics with his Hedgehog. In the first pic he's guarding it far away from Mom. In the second he's bringing it to me to play tug-o-war with. It didn't last long after the pics were taken.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Perfect! Love the guarding one  (Mine....)


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

The hedgehog was my angel Kody's favorite toy. It's the only one I saved of his...in fact...it is in his wooden memory box with his ashes. I don't know if I have any pictures of him with it though. I will have to look through some old photos when I get home. He loved the sound it made. I used to say that "It gave him a voice". He used to squeak (or snort) it _*at *_me as if he was trying to talk to me. :


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I thought of doing a thread like this but never got around to it! I have seen many hedgehogs in pics..
I got one for Cedar when we first got her. It was her first toy we bought for her! Not the AKC version but still just as good!
Then for Christmas but brother bought Chloe and Cedar another one that came in a gift pack from Costco. Again not the AKC version, but it has the grunter in it like the AKC one! lol good enough! No pics of the new one yet but I have some of Cedars first hedgehog, which they both love i might add!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have to agree this thread didnt take off like the duck one! Ive seen many more pictures with the hedgehogs. Come one everyone.. get posting lol


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

dogluver04 said:


> I have to agree this thread didnt take off like the duck one! Ive seen many more pictures with the hedgehogs. Come one everyone.. get posting lol


Why would anyone want to give an over-stuffed rodent to a dog bred to hunt upland game and waterfowl? :scratchch 
If you want to buy these hedgehog toys, first trade in your Golden for a terrier. :slap:
(Just playin with ya) :nana:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's our before-and-after pictures of the Hedgehog. The before picture is brilliant....the after picture, not so much. I have NO idea where the rest of it went LOL I'm guessing its in a pile of poop, but there's no way I'm taking a photo of THAT in my backyard. Enjoy!

Oh and I snuck a few other pics in there too...Hudson after his bath and the two innocent sleeping beauties


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

First pic is from last year. This year, he got another one for Christmas. They are all fine, didn't chew them up. The biggest one doesn't snort anymore, just squeeks. He has two small ones, the big one, and one that's like a pull/tug toy.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Awwww, all of your dogs are so kind to the little HH. Andy Farmer didn't really destroy his toys so I thought all dogs were like him :doh::doh: Then I got Libby and Beamer LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cute pictures. I have to look to see if we still have the hedgehog, Bama likes to chew them up. Hudson looks so cute curled up in the blankey.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's Chloe and her hedgehog. See her cheese smile. lol


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I wonder what it is about those dern hedgehogs??? They must be easy to carry around or something. 
Great pics, everyone!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

We have no hedgehogs in our house. Very sad.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Gotta love the hedgehog pics! Here are two of Knox with Hedginald (yes, his hedgehog has been named...  ) - it's his favorite toy and amazingly in one piece still.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

ohdish! said:


> Gotta love the hedgehog pics! Here are two of Knox with Hedginald (yes, his hedgehog has been named...  ) - it's his favorite toy and amazingly in one piece still.


I love that 2nd picture. So adorable!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Here are Pippa's hedgehogs. The two on the left were Christmas presents and the other guy has survived with his hat in tact since last Christmas! 

She likes to use the larger one for her pillow too!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's Lucy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Asia cuddling with her hedgehog*


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Gotta buy my boy a hedgehog!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

yes it is Asia's favorite toy next to her duck and the one we've had the longest and she hasn't tried to destroy. She just cuddles with it or gently makes it squeak with her mouth.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I had a poodle that absolutely adored hers & carried it everywhere for years. I plan to get one for Max this weekend and see if he enjoys his as much as these GR's obviously do. He has many toys, but no absolute 'favorite' yet.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

This post reminds me of home, in Germany you see Hedgehogs all the time, there too cute. They will march in order Dad, Mom and then the little ones..LOL. We actually had a few over the winter when i grew up in the basement. The state wants you to take them in if there not very big yet. They hibernate for the winter so there really no problem in the basement.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I think they are adorable. I haven't seen one in real life, but watched a show with one on Animal Planet. It was at the Vet, poor little guy.
He was so cute! 

Claudia - you are such an animal lover; I admire that in a person!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Once upon a time, Max got a hedgehog. Max was a very happy boy and liked hanging with his hedgehog.

Soon it seemed, he LOVED his hedgehog. He would carry the hedgehog around, cuddle it, use it for a pillow. Max & his hedgehog, together forever, BFF.

Then, one day, Max KILLED his hedgehog. DH found Max seemingly covered in snow in his crate and the hedgehog was no more. Teething - such fun!

Luckily all hedgehog parts are present and accounted for....except for possibly a little polyfil. No more hedgehogs for Mischevious Max! :no:

- Trids


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> I think they are adorable. I haven't seen one in real life, but watched a show with one on Animal Planet. It was at the Vet, poor little guy.
> He was so cute!
> 
> Claudia - you are such an animal lover; I admire that in a person!


Thank you, there soo cute how can you not take them in..LOL


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you know that hedgehog is very load animals.They are more active at nigth,loves milk and can kill a mice.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

They are cute, but I don't think a live one would survive long here, either. Any ideas on where I can find a stuffed one a little less "descrutible"?

- Trids


----------

